# Wich Martial art???



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello.
I am new at this forum, and I am very interrest in Martial Arts.
But I dont know wich martial art I should beginn with.
Wich Martial Art do you thinks is best???


Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..No one can tell you what to take..Pick a place out of the Yellow Pages that strikes your interest, see if they offer a trial class..If it's not what you like you can move on..Others will have better comments..Keep us posted...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 9, 2006)

Definately check out different schools and keep in mind that finding the right teacher for you can be at least as important as finding the right martial art!


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome.. Think of what interests you most regarding the martial arts, what are your reasons for wanting to start. That will help give you a guide line. Besides that I just say get in and try it out. It is a fun journey.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, You may want to check out JUDO! 

Keep in mind you will want to train someplace close to home. Reason is because it will be easy to go and come home and less time traveling.

Make sure you check out the classes before you sign up and have respect of the ways the Teacher teach their students. (go several times before making a choice). Is the hours and days work for you?

Stay away from Tournment oriented schools. Tournment fighting is total different from real fighting.

Visited as many places as you can and get a feel for each place and the people there too.

Why JUDO? My son does High school judo and practices Kempo near home. In judo...it is real hands on learning and can be use right away..it is not very lethal or aggressvie style of fighting. But it works great!

If you punch and hit someone...the law will look at it as assult and battery...Judo throws are more passive? ....I am not a lawyer or police officer. Please check the laws in your state!

Please let us know what you have decided? ............Aloha


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 10, 2006)

there is no superior martial art, only superior teachers and superior students.  check out the schools in your area and find out which one meets your personality, expectations and needs the best.

me, i love kenpo.  i've trained in many other styles but my primary art is kenpo.  why kenpo?  because i started while in college and the only school within walking distance was a kenpo school.  i lucked out that it was an awesome school run by intelligent, honorable, talented men.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 10, 2006)

You Will Choose Hapkido..........


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2006)

Try a few local schools first (and sometimes the extra travel time will worth it).  Most offer some type of "intro" program.  Each styles has is advantages.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 10, 2006)

Why dont you go check out a few schools close to your area. See what they have to offer in terms of content, price, availability, ect. and come back and write about it.  And while no one will be able to answer the question: "Which Martial Art is best?", they may be able to point you in the right direction towards which would prob be the better deal for you.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> You Will Choose Hapkido..........


 

Thanks SAVAGE.
I have downloaded lots of Hapkido movies and documents.
And I have decided to Start with Hapkido.
And I it is a Hapkido dojo in my location.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

There is no *best* martial art, only what's best for YOU. What are your choices in schools?


----------



## lenjee (Nov 2, 2022)

still learning said:


> Hello, You may want to check out JUDO!
> 
> Keep in mind you will want to train someplace close to home. Reason is because it will be easy to go and come home and less time traveling.
> 
> ...


Hi new here,

I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 2, 2022)

Sinanju.


----------



## EskrimaFan (Nov 3, 2022)

lenjee said:


> Hi new here,
> 
> I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?



If you don't live in a warzone, then I would look at whats available and try some classes and see what you like the best. Every martial art will give you something that will benefit you in some way.


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Tia Chi is great for striking transitions. (Striking & coUnter Striking).
Wing Chun Kung Fu teaches advanced striking.
Kyoshin Karate teaches warrior spirit & 
stRicking.


----------



## Cynik75 (Nov 3, 2022)

lenjee said:


> Hi new here,
> 
> I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?


Brain-fu.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 3, 2022)

lenjee said:


> Hi new here,
> 
> I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?


Depends..what are you defending yourself from? Are you a teenager getting in fights a lot? Are you an adult concerned someone will mug you on the way home from work? Do you live in an active warzone, where you have to worry about people constantly using weapons against you? Self-defense is not a simple thing, without that info we can't say what's best.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 3, 2022)

which Martial arts is good for you
it depends what style you want its up to you just visit any Martial Arts Near you and observe them even observe the head instructor and the student on how the instructor teach and make sure its not a mcdojo and also ask them how much it cost to take their class and ya you be fine


----------



## SensoBjj (Nov 12, 2022)

I think you should try BJJ (Brazilian jiu-jitsu).


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 4, 2022)

lenjee said:


> Hi new here,
> 
> I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?



Boxing and Bjj. MMA if you want everything under one roof.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 4, 2022)

lenjee said:


> Hi new here,
> 
> I am thinking of learning a martial art - which is best suited for self-defense?


A combination of Run-Fu and Chic-Chic-POW.


----------



## Hanshi (Dec 21, 2022)

Which one, eh?  What are your present strong areas?  Realistically it should include stand up fighting and some basic knowledge of "hands-on" and mat work.  To get this it is sometimes necessary to study more than one art.  And by "_ART_" I mean serious study and not tournaments.  It will still depend on what is available in your area.


----------

